# JS Bach - Concerts avec plusieurs instruments Integrale Cafe Zimmermann



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have read lots of compliments about this box set. I wanted to know your opinions about it. From Cafe Zimmermann I own the Brandenburg Concertos and Avison's Concertos in Seven Parts and I am very happy with both recordings.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

JSBach85 said:


> I have read lots of compliments about this box set. I wanted to know your opinions about it. From Cafe Zimmermann I own the Brandenburg Concertos and Avison's Concertos in Seven Parts and I am very happy with both recordings.


I think that it's fantastic - one of my favorite Bach sets, desert island material.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have all six volumes of the Café Zimmerman set and they are the ones I listen too most often for this music.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you for your feedback. I am now listening vol. II and I have the same opinion, the performance is clear, lively and contrasted. As I can see in the booklet, there are top musicians taking part in these recordings: Pablo Valetti, Amandine Beyer, David Plantier, Celine Frisch, ... I would say that the violins and harpsichord are the strongest features. The only minor drawback I find is in the order that concertos are presented. This set and the Brandenburg Concertos both of Cafe Zimmermann are among my favourite recordings of Bach orchestral music.


----------

